# male neutered black moggie 5 months old



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

before everyone jumps on my back! i own a pet shop and he was bought into the shop as the owner did not want him anymore! 

hes only 5 months old and is being neutered tommorrow.

he does get on with other cats but not dogs. he is a quiet cat who takes a while to come out of him shell. not a lap cat but willing to sit next to you!

his name is james. he has not had jabs but has never been let out.
he is fed on royal canin kitten dry.

i am looking for a donation to ensure a good home and to cover the cost of getting him neutered which is coming out of my own pocket

he is in bedford and is subject to a home check to ensure a good home


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

james was neutered today and it still looking for a lovely home


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

Bumping this. If anyone gives you a hard time, just block them


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Just an up date on james

We have a kitten called bertie that is the same colour but a month older than jame. They have been living together at home ever since james arrived even though james was not going to stay...

When bertie got cat flu shortly after his neutering we where having to put eye drops in his eyes every day... when we would let bertie go after having his eye drops in james would run to him and make sure he was ok.... from this moment on we realised that james could not leave the family as he was too attached to bertie... and secretly we were too atached to james!

Him and bertie are now inseprable and james will remain apart ofnthis household for ever more :thumbup:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahh, i love a happy ending


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

so do i  

this is bertie and james now...james has his bum facing the camera


----------

